# La vie des stars



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

_Vous donc pouvez voir sur cette photo  votre serviteur lors d'une folle nuit parisienne, en compagnie d'une de ses égéries. Une dénommée Rezba. Malheureusement un paparazzi était là, présent, pour immortaliser cet instant, chercher le scoop et prendre une photo sur le vif. 

En fouillant dans mes archives, je suis tombé sur une ancienne revue pharmaceutique (voir photo ci-dessous) qui traitait de l'Helveticophobie, une bien curieuse maladie que l'on retrouve étonnamment en grande proportion dans l'Hexagone et à plus forte raison en Ile-de-France. 







Les symptômes sont les suivants et apparaissent très vite lorsque le spécimen a franchi la frontière helvétique. Des picotements apparaissent tout d'abord au niveau du nez. L'individu pense d'abord alors avoir affaire à une simple allergie. Il n'en est rien puisque les désagréments s'amplifient. La personne est ensuite prise d'éternuements intempestifs et de plus en plus répétés. Elle se met alors à courir sans but, se rendant compte de son mal atroce. Malheureusement, si elle se trouve à plusieurs kilomètre de la frontière, les symptômes ne feront qu'empirer jusqu'à épuisement de la victime. Pire encore... si on place le malade près d'une source de musique qui ne sied pas à ses oreilles (plus particulièrement Emilie Simon), les symptômes et le mal redoubleront alors curieusement d'importance.

Les chercheurs se penchent sur ce mal très étrange, mais n'ont pas vraiment réussi à en déceler les causes. La seule chose à faire dans ce cas-là, est, si possible de ramener l'individu le plus vite à la frontière. Là, les symptômes disparaîtront aussitôt.

Une Helveticoton aura prochainement lieu, vous pourrez aider la recherche en faisait quelques promesses de don.

Nous vous remercions._

 :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2005)

La solution la plus raisonnable serait de raser une bonne fois pour toute la Suisse de la carte, on éradiquerait ainsi définitivement le virus. :hosto: :casse: :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La solution la plus raisonnable serait de raser une bonne fois pour toute la Suisse de la carte, on éradiquerait ainsi définitivement le virus. :hosto: :casse: :rateau: :love:



C'est un point de vue. Le rattachement à la Belgique est-il possible?...


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Vous donc pouvez voir sur cette photo  votre serviteur lors d'une folle nuit parisienne, en compagnie d'une de ses égéries. _



Egérie ?!!!!

Je me réferre à mon tilf adoré.
____
Égérie. subt. fém.
Empr. au lat. _Egeria, _nom d'une nymphe que Numa Pompilius disait consulter avant de donner les lois aux Romains.
Femme qui passe pour l'inspiratrice d'un homme politique, d'un écrivain, d'un artiste.
_Au fig. _[En parlant d'une chose personnifiée]   Source d'inspiration.
____


Tu insinues par là que c'est moi qui t'inspire la connerie ?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est un point de vue. Le rattachement à la Belgique est-il possible?...



La Belgique ? Il n'y a plus de Belgique. 
La Wallonie rattachée au Luxembourg et à la Suisse, JE SUIS POUR ! 
Un grand paradis fiscale, rien de tel.


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

Et pour l'helvéticophilie on fait quoi ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

Qu'ils crèvent tous jsqu'au dernier, brulez tout ! ( même le lac léman, si si ! )


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Belgique ? Il n'y a plus de Belgique.
> La Wallonie rattachée au Luxembourg et à la Suisse, JE SUIS POUR !
> Un grand paradis fiscale, rien de tel.



 :love:   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'helvéticophilie on fait quoi ?



T'en fais la collection? 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu insinues par là que c'est moi qui t'inspire la connerie ?  :love:



Ouais, mais t'es pas le seul.  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais la collection?


Non, mais j'essaie d'aller les voir. 
Mais à chaque fois je renonce parce que c'est trop cher :rateau:

Les belges au moins ils ont installé leur pays plus près de chez moi 
_Et ils te reçoivent gratis chez leur maman   _


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais t'es pas le seul.  :love:



Et en plus, tu cherches à me vexer ! 
Alors que les choses soient bien claires. 
Je ne suis l'égérie de personne. 
Une muse, oui. 
Un modèle, un idéal, c'est sans dire. 
Et, par ailleurs, unique.
Capito ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, tu cherches à me vexer !
> Alors que les choses soient bien claires.
> Je ne suis l'égérie de personne.
> Une muse, oui.
> ...



Bon, d'accord, tu viens faire mu-muse?  :casse:   :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'helvéticophilie on fait quoi ?


 
on s'exile chez les helvètes...


et puis après...

on rase.

Ca sert à quoi un paradis fiscal tout froid avec de la neige humide, alors qu'il y a les bahamas, les iles caïman?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

rezba au beurre noir a dit:
			
		

> Une muse, oui.
> Un modèle, un idéal, c'est sans dire.
> Et, par ailleurs, unique.
> Capito ?



Pour les cyclopes voire pour les pirates tous lévitiques et lévitants en priorité   :love:


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les cyclopes voire pour les pirates tous lévitiques et lévitants en priorité   :love:



Ma parole est lévitique, je te l'accorde. :rateau:


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

on fait quoi pour la levitiquophobie?


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on fait quoi pour la levitiquophobie?



Ça n'existe pas, mécréant.


----------



## poildep (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis l'égérie de personne.
> Une muse, oui.


Les centaures ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient.  :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Belgique ? Il n'y a plus de Belgique.
> La Wallonie rattachée au Luxembourg et à la Suisse, JE SUIS POUR !


Bon, d'accord. Mais que fait-on de zebig ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La solution la plus raisonnable serait de raser une bonne fois pour toute la Suisse de la carte, on éradiquerait ainsi définitivement le virus. :hosto: :casse: :rateau: :love:


T'as qu'à masquer le calque dans illustrator


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

rezbasses fréquences a dit:
			
		

> Ma parole est lévitique, je te l'accorde. :rateau:



Il est certain que ton verbe à défaut d'être haut, doit être proche des basses fréquences vu l'effet produit par un chuchotement aux oreilles hélvétiques  Soignes-tu également les allergies ?  Je n'ose imaginer ce que cela produit, associé à une imposition des mains sur les âmes féminines


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on fait quoi pour la levitiquophobie?


Ben t'attend que je crie "poule" et tu tires.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on fait quoi pour la levitiquophobie?


Ben t'attend que je crie "poule" et tu tires.


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

pas la peine de radoter  ...



j'attend toujours


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, tu cherches à me vexer !
> Alors que les choses soient bien claires.
> Je ne suis l'égérie de personne.
> Une muse, oui.
> ...



Bah et moi alors ?!   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah et moi alors ?!   :love:



Tu sais bien, que je garde mes mots doux pour toi, mon loup adoré...    :love:   La Rezba je la garde pour mes apparitions publiques...


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah et moi alors ?!   :love:



Toi aussi, tu es unique, mon loup.   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

rezba l'omnivoyance de l'Excellence a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu es unique, mon loup.   :love:



 C'est vrai tu n'as plus qu'un oeil valide


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi, tu es unique, mon loup.   :love:



Oui, c'est vrai, mais il est quand même ahurissant d'etre obligé de réclamer pour avoir un p'tit mot doux !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai, mais il est quand même ahurissant d'etre obligé de réclamer pour avoir un p'tit mot doux !  :love:



Un coup de langue et on oublie tout... Allez...  :love:


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de langue et on oublie tout... Allez...  :love:



C'est oublier un peu vite que la rezba va passer un week-end de folies avec le Mackie, dont les glandes tiennent actuellement plus d'électrons dans un accélérateur de particules que de presse-papiers !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est oublier un peu vite que la rezba va passer un week-end de folies avec le Mackie, dont les glandes tiennent actuellement plus d'électrons dans un accélérateur de particules que de presse-papiers !



Nous voilà dans les hautes fréquences maintenant  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> dont les glandes tiennent actuellement plus d'électrons dans un accélérateur de particules que de presse-papiers !


Y a des GeV qui se perdent, moi je dis


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

*Et on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...©     *​




 oui je peux pas résister, j'adore cette expression...


----------



## bengilli (25 Février 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

EXCELLENT !!!!


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

Mon dieu ! Mais elle est presque nue sur la couv ! :affraid:


PS : quel bel homme !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Je peux pas te bouler ma Bengilli... mais tu sais que... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...©    *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moi... quand je peux rendre service..:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

C'est donc comme ça un administrateur  : fier dans le dénuement (le 600m2 ne signifie rien ) et dans le dénudement (au diable le recadrage sans doute), le regard lointain par-delà l'horizon ! Toujours dans l'ombre, la marque des lunettes de soleil O. combien discrète. Le bronzage classieux (ni trop, ni pas assez) mais révélateur  d'un statut désirable qui demeure inaccessible pour la majorité (Mackie, c'est l'occasion ou jamais pendant ton week-end dans le sud ). Cette même majorité qui serait passée de vie à trépas sous un ensoleillement que seuls les dieux de l'Olympe peuvent espèrer supporter !


----------



## bengilli (25 Février 2005)

Allez, l'édition du soir avant de partir bosser  :hein: 






'+


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

Jolie profondeur de champ sur l'image !   :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jolie profondeur de champ sur l'image !   :love:  :love:



Tu veux parler du décor derrière la bouche en cul de poule ? :love:


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du décor derrière la bouche en cul de poule ? :love:



La charte, bordel ! On dit "en issue d'oeuf" !


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

oup's pardon...  

   mince un  ©ul de poule....


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

En pleine forme le Polo !   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler du décor derrière la bouche en cul de poule ? :love:



Je vois que tu as encore des problèmes de convergence normal avec un seul oeil la profondeur de champ, ce n'est pas ça  Il va falloir envisager une rééducation ou trouver un moyen de compenser, par le tactile par exemple


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

On fait ce qu'on peut


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En pleine forme le Polo !   :love:



C'était une Bonne Apple Expo. 

L'AppleExpo 2005 se doit d'être plus grave.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> L'AppleExpo 2005 se doit d'être plus grave.



Avec Sonny (portant un ticheurte MacG ?) déambulant dans les allées, elle risque de l'être effectivement      :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La charte, bordel ! On dit "en issue d'oeuf" !



ET LA CHARTE ALORS ! on dit "la charte, maison de passe !"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

que dire apres cela ?     

verts et violets et rouges s'aiment a la folie


----------



## bengilli (26 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'était une Bonne Apple Expo.
> 
> L'AppleExpo 2005 se doit d'être plus grave.




On loue une péniche ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On loue une péniche ?  :rateau:



La Seine ayant oublié de passer Porte de Versaille, effectivement, en péniche sur le boulevard Victor, là, ça va faire "grave"


----------



## bengilli (26 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La Seine ayant oublié de passer Porte de Versaille, effectivement, en péniche sur le boulevard Victor, là, ça va faire "grave"



sache, jeune nioubie, qu'une Apple expo ne gagne pas ses lettres de noblesse entre le stand Symantec et le comptoir de MacPartner... tout se passe dans les pizzeria de Vaugirard


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> sache, jeune nioubie, qu'une Apple expo ne gagne pas ses lettres de noblesse entre le stand Symantec et le comptoir de MacPartner... tout se passe dans les pizzeria de Vaugirard





parfait, !!!!!!  

pas besoin de y mettre les formes et les cravates !!!     :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> sache, jeune nioubie, qu'une Apple expo ne gagne pas ses lettres de noblesse entre le stand Symantec et le comptoir de MacPartner... tout se passe dans les pizzeria de Vaugirard



Merci, ça fait bien vingt ans qu'on ne m'avait plus appelé "jeune". Maintenant, je maintient, vu qu'en péniche, rue Vaugirard, ça va encore faire des bouchons dans tout le quartier. :rateau:

Par ailleurs, cher old timer, si tu daignait pousser ton fauteuil roulant jusqu'aux rades de la rue du commerce, tu pourrais constater que tous les mac addict ne se retrouvent pas à Vaugirard, que les initiés évitent soigneusement en raison d'une fréquentation un peu trop cosmopolite, style "la province monte à Paris". 

Nioube sur ce forum, peut-être, mais dans le quinzième, mes racines sont profondes, elles remontent à bien avant mon ZX 81


----------



## bengilli (26 Février 2005)

fallait pas te vexer, juste être là l'an dernier pour saisir l'allusion  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> fallait pas te vexer, juste être là l'an dernier pour saisir l'allusion  :rose:



[sérieux et posé]Mais caisse queue vous zavez tous à vouloir que je me vexe ? c'est vrai que j'étais pas là l'an passé, mais j'en ai fait quelques unes quand même des Apple Expo, qui se sont prolongées rue du Commerce, ou à Beaugrenelle, et si me faire traiter de "jeune nioubie" me fait réagir, ce n'est pas par vexation, c'est juste une réponse sur le même ton, pour voir si on peut pas faire partir le thread en gondole.

Je viens pas au bar pour me facher, juste pour délirer un peu et bien me marrer.[/sérieux et posé]

Ceci posé, je maintiens qu'une péniche dans ce quartier, ça va finir en galère (notes, c'est toujours un truc pour se faire mener en bateau !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai fait quelques unes quand même des Apple Expo



Sauf qu'elles n'ont jamais été "Sauvages"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> mon ZX



Ca fait parfois parti des AES


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'elles n'ont jamais été "Sauvages"


finn ad-min !!!!!


comment ça je mélange tout ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'elles n'ont jamais été "Sauvages"



Là, tu cause sans savoir, J'adore MacGe, mais il y eut en d'autres temps sur Paris d'autres communautés d'accros au Mac, certes plus restreintes (internet à l'époque était trop cher pour nous), mais largement aussi délirantes.


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu cause sans savoir



C'est pas gentil de lui casser ses rêves de jeune branleur.


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [sérieux et posé]Mais caisse queue vous zavez tous à vouloir que je me vexe ? c'est vrai que j'étais pas là l'an passé, mais j'en ai fait quelques unes quand même des Apple Expo, qui se sont prolongées rue du Commerce, ou à Beaugrenelle, et si me faire traiter de "jeune nioubie" me fait réagir, ce n'est pas par vexation, c'est juste une réponse sur le même ton, pour voir si on peut pas faire partir le thread en gondole.
> 
> Je viens pas au bar pour me facher, juste pour délirer un peu et bien me marrer.[/sérieux et posé]
> 
> Ceci posé, je maintiens qu'une péniche dans ce quartier, ça va finir en galère (notes, c'est toujours un truc pour se faire mener en bateau !



Silence le nioub' !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence le nioub' !



Quand on pense que si ça se trouve, y zont même pas connus les Apple Expo à la défense, avec les paniers de pommes partout ! Enfin, ne détruisons pas leurs belles illusions


----------



## bengilli (28 Février 2005)

Tsss... tsss... tsss... et il désobéit en plus...

Avant la Défense, ça se passait au grand hall de la Villette. Et à la Villette je peux y aller en péniche, dis ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... tsss... tsss... et il désobéit en plus...
> 
> Avant la Défense, ça se passait au grand hall de la Villette. Et à la Villette je peux y aller en péniche, dis ?



Se serait donc à cette époque proto-aesétique que te vînt l'idée des boules disco ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... tsss... tsss... et il désobéit en plus...
> 
> Avant la Défense, ça se passait au grand hall de la Villette. Et à la Villette je peux y aller en péniche, dis ?



Et dire qu'on m'a traité de monomaniaque à propos de mes mocassins   

Edit : tu dois pouvoir, et en plus pour y aller, tu passes devant chez moi si t'arrives par le nord (je suis à moins d'1 Km du canal de l'Ourq). j'pourrais faire du stop !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... tsss... tsss... et il désobéit en plus...
> 
> Avant la Défense, ça se passait au grand hall de la Villette. Et à la Villette je peux y aller en péniche, dis ?






pfff la peniche....  

cela fait vieux baron coucu et desargenté  :mouais: 


prend une trottinette electricque 
c'est rapide et c'est classe      :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le rattachement à la Belgique est-il possible?...


  plutôt deux fois qu'une :love: :love:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La Belgique ? Il n'y a plus de Belgique.
> La Wallonie rattachée au Luxembourg et à la Suisse, JE SUIS POUR !
> Un grand paradis fiscale, rien de tel.


 je vote POUR.  on signe où ? :love: :love:  

à part ça j'apprends que rezba est une fille.  avec autant de charme, d'intelligence et de culture, je m'en doutais déjà un peu...  j'en suis ravie. 

oui, je connais la sortie... nioub'sortie :casse: :rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on pense que si ça se trouve, y zont même pas connus les Apple Expo à la défense, avec les paniers de pommes partout ! Enfin, ne détruisons pas leurs belles illusions


La Défense :affraid: C'est des trucs de nioubie ça 



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Avant la Défense, ça se passait au grand hall de la Villette. Et à la Villette je peux y aller en péniche, dis ?


C'est déjà mieux  :rateau: 

M'enfin, cela a quand même commencé Porte de Versailles  

Il y a même eu un buffet campagnard avec 2 Steve et un certain Bill G. 

Tiens, cela me fait penser qu'à l'époque on avait des bô badges d'accès au format carte bancaire, on pouvait même accéder avec la carte du défunt "Club Apple" :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2005)

Tiens voilà golf, ça tombe bien...     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)




----------



## rezba (1 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> à part ça j'apprends que rezba est une fille.



L'intégralité des modérateurs est du genre féminin. La WebO, la naas, la Bilbo, l'Amok (là, ça ne se voit pas, mais ça s'entend), etc...
Seul Mackie reste pour le moment un individu au genre sexué non déterminé. Trop jeune. 



> avec autant de charme, d'intelligence et de culture, je m'en doutais déjà un peu...  j'en suis ravie.



Oui, par ailleurs, tu as raison. 



> oui, je connais la sortie... nioub'sortie :casse: :rateau:



Non non, reste, c'est si bon. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà golf, ça tombe bien...     :love:



arrfff ©


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2005)

rezba Héliuman a dit:
			
		

> Non non, reste, c'est si bon. :rateau:



Qui s'occupe de le faire descendre ?  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (1 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui s'occupe de le faire descendre ?  :mouais:



Message de vBulletin : aucune posteuse ne semble disposer de ces compétences.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà golf, ça tombe bien...     :love:



mort de rire, amen


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

pourquoi descendre tu es déjà en bas...


----------



## golf (1 Mars 2005)

Y a un contrat


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2005)

rezba pomp it up a dit:
			
		

> Message de vBulletin : aucune posteuse ne semble disposer de ces compétences.



Il doit pourtant bien y avoir un fil à débrancher quelque part  :mouais:   Es-tu sûr d'avoir tenté toutes les assistances techniques ?


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'intégralité des modérateurs est du genre féminin. La WebO, la naas, la Bilbo, l'Amok (là, ça ne se voit pas, mais ça s'entend), etc...


Même *LA* golf ??? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Seul Mackie reste pour le moment un individu au genre sexué non déterminé. Trop jeune.


Il court après la femme, il va donc déjà dans la bonne direction 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non non, reste, c'est si bon. :rateau:


Madame est trop bonne  :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Même *LA* golf ??? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Fortement déconseillé   :mouais:   
Sinon la rezba va goûter aux fondements de la musique sur Wurlitzer  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il court après la femme, il va donc déjà dans la bonne direction



ou ça des femmes ? :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'intégralité des modérateurs est du genre féminin. La WebO, la naas, la Bilbo, l'Amok (là, ça ne se voit pas, mais ça s'entend), etc...
> Seul Mackie reste pour le moment un individu au genre sexué non déterminé. Trop jeune.



Moi qui croyais qu'il y avait aussi des anges parmi les modérateurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyais qu'il y avait aussi des anges parmi les modérateurs



Plus ou moins, c'est pour ça qu'ils se targuent d'avoir la voix d'une haute-contre mais qu'il n'y en a visiblement qu'un, d'après Sa Violitude "Pomp it up", qui atteint le contre-ut ! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il court après la femme, il va donc déjà dans la bonne direction



apparement, la femme se sauve en courant, elle aussi


----------

